# Post your Sunrise & Sunsets



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

I have found on some forums that lets say the more experienced photographers turn their noses up at a good sunset, not me, I love em.

Post yours to this thread (please).


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

Three to start it off, sunrise over the estuary:
1/3


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

2/3


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

3/3


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

oh, they do, they get right snotty about sunset pictures (especially bad ones)


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, they do, they get right snotty about sunset pictures (especially bad ones)



But we don't have to let them put us off


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

weltweit said:


> But we don't have to let them put us off



They'll only sneer at you so it's enough to put me off


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

4/3


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunrise on the Costa Brava


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunset in Gran Canaria


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunset Enfield Lock


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

Welt welt

Can we make it mandatory that *good* photographers aren't allowed on this thread please


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Welt welt
> 
> Can we make it mandatory that *good* photographers aren't allowed on this thread please


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

another sunrise ... I think perhaps I prefer sunrises to sets .. there are fewer people around apart from anything else:


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Welt welt
> 
> Can we make it mandatory that *good* photographers aren't allowed on this thread please



I'll assist in that, i call this "drunk naked balcony sunset snap". Neither good or pleasing on the eye


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> I'll assist in that, i call this "drunk naked balcony sunset snap". Neither good or pleasing on the eye



I always like when the lens creates these sort of reflection effects ... don't know why they do it .. but I like it..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I always like when the lens creates these sort of reflection effects ... don't know why they do it .. but I like it..



Orbs?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Orbs?



Come on Minnie, give us one of your sunsets


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Come on Minnie, give us one of your sunsets



I can't post pictures since the new boards went up.  Mine are just boring typical holiday sunsets


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunset in Catalonia


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sunset in Cuba.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 28, 2011)

Lovelly pinks


----------



## weepiper (Aug 29, 2011)

sunrise and sunset from the front and back windows of my old house in the Borders


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks very much like a Wigwam weepiper in the first pic..


----------



## weepiper (Aug 29, 2011)

weltweit said:


> That looks very much like a Wigwam weepiper in the first pic..



16ft teepee. It came with the house.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 29, 2011)

Baile Sear beach in North Uist, sunset


----------



## weepiper (Aug 29, 2011)

Sunset from a viewpoint near where I live now


----------



## weepiper (Aug 29, 2011)

And lastly sunset in December on the way home from school.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sunset in the background...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)

God I miss film.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 29, 2011)

View from our hotel, Jammu


Wakey Wakey, Pangong Lake, Ladakh


Sunrise over Pangong Lake, Ladakh


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 29, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> Some shots whilst we were up in Jammu and Kashmir...



Very nice.


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 29, 2011)

Angkor Wat, Cambodia


Kampot Fisherman, Cambodia


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry for the mass uploading of photos - Goa is in the middle of a massive monsoona and there's nowt on the TV!

Sunrise at the Eco Yoga Park, Buenos Aires


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 29, 2011)

Wadebridge Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 29, 2011)

Constantine Bay by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 29, 2011)

Padstow Bay Sunset by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 29, 2011)

Stepper Point from Pentireglaze Haven by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)

I am not at all sure about this one.
I love the sky but something about the ground does not do it for me.
It is sunset over the waste incinerator in Enfield.


----------



## cybertect (Aug 29, 2011)

Last week from my garden, I was rather taken by the textures of the clouds.




Sutton sunset sky by cybertect, on Flickr

and yes, it _is_ upside down deliberately. 

Some others from the archives




Pendine sundown by cybertect, on Flickr




Silhouette stroll by cybertect, on Flickr




Ghajn Tuffieha by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow cybertect, very beautiful, especially the first one.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure about this one...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 29, 2011)

See, all the good photographers are coming on here to boast now  

Very nice though 

I like the Angkor one


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> See, all the good photographers are coming on here to boast now
> 
> Very nice though
> 
> I like the Angkor one



Thanks Minnie


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 29, 2011)

Conakry Port


Cargo Ship, mid-Atlantic


Halong Bay, Vietnam


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)

A foggy morning


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 29, 2011)

weltweit said:


> A foggy morning
> 
> View attachment 13066


Doesn't count - sun's far too high to count as a sunrise 
Lovely photo!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)

craigxcraig said:


> Conakry Port
> View attachment 13062



Particularly like the "Conakry Port" one, the mist in the town..


----------



## weltweit (Aug 29, 2011)

Then there was this one, taken in a blizzard...  I like - don't care if you dont!!


----------



## spring-peeper (Aug 29, 2011)

I really love my avatar.  It's the view from my chair where I watch the telly.   Every night, I treated to a variety of colours and shades.

Sadly, the only copy is this little version.  The origin died with in a hardware crash.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 30, 2011)

From Shambala this weekend


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 30, 2011)

The only photo I've taken that I thought deserved a border....


----------



## weltweit (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice Sweet FA, the last one is my favourite, I love skies like that.


----------



## girasol (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/2035173970/in/photostream/


----------



## FunkyUK (Aug 31, 2011)

A couple of Sunrises:



Think by funkyuk, on Flickr




Sunrise by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## dessiato (Aug 31, 2011)

Instead of just ticking like in the individual pics, I am going to say I like them all.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## clicker (Sep 1, 2011)

Sunset in Zakynthos.





Sunrise in Greece.





Dawn paddle in Greece.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2011)

HI clicker, very nice, love the first one and third especially.


----------



## Kippa (Sep 1, 2011)

Shot from Cleveleys, Lancashire, UK.


----------



## wordie (Sep 1, 2011)

Portugal






Southwold


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 1, 2011)

Obligatory Ibiza sunset from Cafe Mambo...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 2, 2011)

as far as the eye can see by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2011)

I posted one from this series earlier. This one is just before sunrise on the Costa Brava


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2011)

And there I think I can see a lens defect. There is a small pink circle in the middle of the image. That was not in the sky, I think I have a problem lens. (not a very big problem mind now that I know about it).


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2011)

I know this is not in the style of the thread but I just came across this guys massive gallery of sunrise and sunsets which are really quite special. They are one of the most popular of all time galleries on www.pbase.com for good reason I think. Anyhow, the gallery is here : it is big so may take some moments to load: the colours are great ...
http://www.pbase.com/merriwolf/sunrises_sunsets


----------



## cybertect (Sep 4, 2011)

Thursday evening from Tower Bridge




Pool of London Dusk by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Thames at Lechlade


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 12, 2011)

Our last night in Sifnos.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunset from my balcony for the summer, Ibiza 2006.


----------



## becki1701 (Sep 16, 2011)

These are stunning!!

Here's my contribution, composition leaves something to be desired!!  Wadi Rum in Jordan.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 16, 2011)

Some brilliant pitures on this thread, can't believe i haven't seen it until now. Heres the only one i've taken that doesn't have my dozy grinner on it


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2011)

Stormy north Devon


----------



## plurker (Sep 23, 2011)

El Palmar, Andalucia:





Unknown beach, Cyprus


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunrise at an Innerfield free party, 2000, Chanctonbury Ring nr Brighton. Not very good quality but this is still one of my favourite photos.


----------



## clicker (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## clicker (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## badseed (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Voley (Sep 25, 2011)

Ko Lanta, Thailand.






Tobacco Caye, Belize.






Angkor Wat, Cambodia.






Hampi, India.






Ko Tao, Thailand.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 25, 2011)

View from our Studio, Naxos.


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 25, 2011)

Sun'rise'glasses


----------



## Maggot (Oct 4, 2011)

Bromley
23rd August


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 5, 2011)

Boylston by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 5, 2011)

Sunset, Constantine Bay by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (Oct 26, 2011)

Belemandena , Spain


----------



## scifisam (Oct 28, 2011)

I particularly like Maggot's Bromley pic because it's more impressive making Bromley look beautiful.

To aid my ongoing photographic education, please tell me which is the better out of these two photos - the one with the car or without:











(Edinburgh).

I like the car one, maybe because the colour matches the sky, but I like the simplicity of the non-car one too.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 28, 2011)

I prefer the without one.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought it was Edinborough. I think I prefer the non car one (a bit).


----------



## Tankus (Oct 28, 2011)

couple more from my hols last month ...belemandena






























edit ....I took the bottom 3 waiting for the sun to come up  ...its actually sodium glare on the lighthouse shot , the sun comes up... off to the right , with the last pano taken just as it was starting to get light .....


----------



## Kippa (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a photo of a sunset that I took just over a month ago in Manchester from the Manchester Wheel.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 29, 2011)

Khartoum, Bahri, sunrise


----------



## Kippa (Nov 2, 2011)

Here are two photographs taken yesterday of the sunset in Blackpool.










As usual you get the photographs in the fullest highest resolution for free from Deviant Art here: http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2011)

Kippa said:


> Here are two photographs taken yesterday of the sunset in Blackpool.



Kippa, I can't see the images. Sommat is wrong.


----------



## Kippa (Nov 2, 2011)

Can you see them now?  I have changed the picture host. I can see them fine in my browser (using IE 9).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck it, I'm bored so have some boring sunsets


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

I have no idea what's happened to the bottom three


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 20, 2011)

The sunset this evening, over west london was stunning - heres the sunset from the balcony of my flat...


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunset on the Zambezi


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunset in Zimbabwe


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2011)

Near Lisbon


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 10, 2011)

10th December 2011, another great sunset over West London.


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 28, 2011)

Christmas Eve outside the Old Neptune, Whitstable


----------



## Maggot (Jan 19, 2012)

Both Whitby, April 2011.


----------



## JFQ (Jan 25, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I have found on some forums that lets say the more experienced photographers turn their noses up at a good sunset, not me, I love em.
> 
> Post yours to this thread (please).


love these amazing!


----------



## badseed (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## badseed (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 3, 2012)

Today walking the dogs!


----------



## Quartz (Feb 10, 2012)

I am in awe of all the amazing pictures.


----------



## Kippa (May 6, 2012)

Here are a few that I have taken over the past few weeks


























As usual if you want the full free 18megapixel jpegs you can get them from my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Tankus (May 8, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Today walking the dogs!


A perfect moment


----------



## Kippa (May 8, 2012)

Here are a few photos I took a few days ago.
















As usual if you want the free full18 megapixel jpegs you can get them at my deviant art account here:
http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## fractionMan (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Tankus (Jul 28, 2012)

last night

thats a fairground off to the centre left  , caerphilly castle of to the right


----------



## weltweit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tankus said:


>


I love this one...


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 29, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> View attachment 21599


Where is that? Looks like the resteraunt at West Bay on the Dorset coast.
eta: lovelly pic.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 30, 2012)

Heh ....I went up there for the fireworks ...but I blew it ......couldn't seem to settle on a good setting and keep the camera steady  (tripod with weight , 2 sec delay and stand back ..and all that ...I need to practice more at night




this is looking towards the taff valley




its not photo shopped ...the travelling fairground really was that bright ...I could hear the music too 

and this is what I couldn't get sharp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which is a shame as you can see the medieval reenactment tents on the earthworks to the left of the castle  ...... ah well ...maybe next year


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Where is that? Looks like the resteraunt at West Bay on the Dorset coast.
> eta: lovelly pic.


 
yup!

Lovely place, spent the weekend there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Tankus (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice ...is that Battersea ...minnie ?

a couple of panos an hour before the earlier one










Once this would have been a view full of trees





heh ...sorry about the darker patches in the sky ... I forgot to take off my polaroid filter ...while pano'ing


----------



## dweller (Jul 31, 2012)

arsenal sunset by dweller88, on Flickr

Monday night


----------



## gamma globulins (Aug 3, 2012)

A couple of old photos, but only recently uploaded.




2007-08-14 Council House and Reflection (Orton) by [Ananabanana], on Flickr






[/url] 2008-01-26k Sunset Silhouette by [Ananabanana], on Flickr[/IMG]


2008-01-26k Sunset Silhouette by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2012)

The first one is quite recent, the others are from a few years ago


----------



## Quartz (Aug 4, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> A couple of old photos, but only recently uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like this one. The starkness of the tree in the foreground coupled with the wall gives it a vague air of menace.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 28, 2015)

Thought this thread deserves a bump.

 

Sunset from the cable car.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 31, 2016)

Dawn over the med ...same spot ..different days over a  couple of weeks


----------



## Tankus (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 3, 2018)

Tonight’s effort...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 3, 2018)

Sunrise over K'Gari


----------



## dessiato (Jan 3, 2018)

I got this one on my phone. The red was stunning at first but already fading as I took the pic. It's across the bay (La Herradura) from the house's veranda.

I'm not sure if I like the pic. in itself, but for the emotion it stirs in me it's excellent


----------



## Tankus (Jan 3, 2018)

Fuck photobucket


----------



## sealion (Jan 3, 2018)

Sunset in Hove


----------



## sealion (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## catinthehat (Jan 3, 2018)

Three from Scotland and one from Iceland


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 10, 2018)

A seriously tacky smartphone shot from Nazare. The waves are very high presently. All are expecting another World record surf of 35 Meters plus this weekend. This is a snap of a relatively calm evening on the main beach. Very tacky, but I like it as far as sunset snaps go.


----------



## Supine (Feb 10, 2018)

Last night near Bali. Not a great pic.


----------

